# Actress on horseback



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

Who are the most elegant or adventurous (or else) equestriennes you've seen on-screen?

Susan Hayward is so elegant, even more so when riding side-saddle.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Reflections in a Golden Eye* (1967). Liz with riding crop had its moments.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

imag

Raquel Welch, Bandolero 1968


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

The lovely Maureen O'Hara

I've never seen the film.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Vaneyes said:


> *Reflections in a Golden Eye* (1967). Liz with riding crop had its moments.


Not a bad movie, didn't get a lot of attention, but I thought actually one of Brando's better performances.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Fenestella said:


> Who are the most elegant or adventurous (or else) equestriennes you've seen on-screen?
> 
> Susan Hayward is so elegant, even more so when riding side-saddle.


I have never ridden horseback (sat on a few, but at never more than a slow walk with someone on the ground holding the reins), but often wondered how anyone could ride sidesaddle. How do they keep their balance, especially at a gallop?


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Metairie Road said:


> The lovely Maureen O'Hara
> 
> I've never seen the film.
> 
> View attachment 91666


A big disappointment, and I have no more to say on the subject.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

znapschatz said:


> I have never ridden horseback (sat on a few, but at never more than a slow walk with someone on the ground holding the reins), but often wondered how anyone could ride sidesaddle. *How do they keep their balance, especially at a gallop?*


I'm 2 for 3. Ridden three times, and bucked off twice.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I just re-watched "The Professionals" the other night. So, when I saw this thread, the beautiful *Claudia Cardinale* immediately came to mind.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

JACE said:


> I just re-watched "The Professionals" the other night. So, when I saw this thread, the beautiful *Claudia Cardinale* immediately came to mind.


My favorite line from the movie, as closely as I can remember: "The Revolution, she is like a great love affair. In the beginning, she is a goddess, a great holy cause. But every holy cause has a terrible enemy; time. We see her as she is. The Revolution was not a goddess. She always was a *****, never pure, never saintly, never perfect. We run away and find another lover, another purpose, another cause; quick, sordid affairs, lust without love, passion, but no compassion. Without a cause, we are nothing. We stay because we believe, we believe because we are disillusioned, we come back because we are lost, we are nothing. We die because we need her."

Quite an observation from a Mexican revolutionary, as written by a Hollywood screenwriter. But I was just a kid at the movies, then  .


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ok here is a true blue horseback rider. she had a fling with mike smith and the 2nd Pic!!!


----------

